# Campground In Toledo, Or Surrounding Area?



## svinc (Jun 1, 2010)

We are driving from Pittsburgh to Lakeshore RV to pick up our new 2011 250RS. We would like to find a campground around the half way mark for the drive back so we can stop and have our first night in the camper, pack it, get it ready etc...

I can't find a ton of info on campgrounds in the toledo area which is around halfway back... Can anyone here help, or know a good place for us?

thanks.


----------



## joy-rick (Jan 27, 2008)

svinc said:


> We are driving from Pittsburgh to Lakeshore RV to pick up our new 2011 250RS. We would like to find a campground around the half way mark for the drive back so we can stop and have our first night in the camper, pack it, get it ready etc...
> 
> I can't find a ton of info on campgrounds in the toledo area which is around halfway back... Can anyone here help, or know a good place for us?
> 
> thanks.


Maumee Bay State Park is approximately 15 miles east of Toledo just off of Hwy. 2. This is a wonderful state park with lots to do. There is also the Toledo East KOA in Perrysburg. This park is a little crowded but it does have full hook ups. Also, just a few miles north of Toledo is Harbortown in Monroe, MI. This is a terrific park with full hook ups. These are just a few in the area.

Rick


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Monroe County KOA, on US-23 just a few miles north of the Michigan/Ohio border. They have a range of sites from water/electric to water/electric/sewer. If you'll be coming through during the week, the campground should be pretty quiet and you'll pretty much have your pick of sites. If you'll be coming through on the weekend, you might want to call ahead and make a reservation if you want to be sure to have a full hook up site. They do have two dump stations, so it's not too big a deal if you're not on a full hook-up site.

Extra bonus, the Dundee Cabela's store is just 8 miles north of the KOA, also on US-23. Just like Camper's World, Cabela's can be dangerous to your wallet because you're likely to find all kinds of stuff you can't live/camp without!


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

X2 on Maumee Bay State Park. Very nice campground with large sites and a nice bike path. When we stay here we sneak into the resort to use the racketball courts, swimming pools, and awesome restaurant. Maumee Bay is located on the shores of Lake eerie and has a nice beach as well as a small inland man-made lake (pond). The campground has several smaller fishing ponds as well. Great golf course as well!

While Harbor Town is nice, the sites are a bit tight and it is basically a cleared parking lot - not many trees and/or shade. They also have a very active train track VERY close to the campground that likes to blow their horns throughout the night! We use this facility every year to start out season since it is close and we can make certain everything is working on the trailer as the season begins. The owners of this facility are exceptional. They have a very nice outdoor pool and go-carts/batting cages nearby.

Good luck and have fun...


----------



## deanintemp (Apr 3, 2007)

We use this website to check out campgrounds. You can do searches based on location and it offers detailed information as well as reviews. You can also use it for entering your own personal reviews of campgrounds.


----------



## Sparrow & Joe (Jun 2, 2009)

Maumee is a very nice park but not a lot of shade. We were there on the 8-11 of July and there are a LOT of ticks. Make sure you spray up and check frequently.

Another option is East Harbor State Park. It is about 45 minutes farther east from Maumee Bay but has more shade. Both parks are generally full for weekends but should have some sites available during the week. I don't beleive either of them have any full hook ups.

one note, Maumee Bay did have "Complimentary" sewer hoses so we didn't need to get our's out at the dump station. Just grabbed theirs and hooked 'em up. It was a nice little suprise.


----------



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

X3 on Maumee Bay, great park. East Harbor is also good but as noted further East.


----------

